# [GIMP] Fenster fixieren?



## Cherrywine (13. März 2008)

Huhu,

nach jahrelangem Photoshoppen bin ich nun bei The GIMP gelandet und habe mich vorhin erstmal über das Verhalten der Fenster gewundert (bzw. aufgeregt): ich habe nirgendwo die Möglichkeit gefunden, diese zu fixieren.

Sprich: wenn ich in einer Grafik arbeite und dieses Fenster maximiere, dann kann ich in der Taskleiste auf die Werkzeugpalette klicken, damit sie mir neben der Grafik eingeblendet wird. Schön. Sobald ich mit einem Werkzeug jetzt aber in die Grafik klicke, verschwindet die Werkzeugpalette wieder. :suspekt:

Kann man das nicht irgendwo feststellen? 


Lieben Gruß
Cherrywine


----------



## Miss Mausz (24. März 2008)

Also ich maximiere das Fenster nicht, in dem ich arbeite. ^^ 
Mein Bildschirm ist ja relativ breit und ich habe die Gimp-Fenster dann so angeordnet, dass ich links das Hauptfenster habe, rechts ist der Ebenendialog und das Aktionsfenster und dazwischen die Datei, die ich bearbeite. Damit fahre ich grad ganz gut.
Aber es ist wirklich eine riesen Umstellung von PS auf GIMP. Musste ich auch feststellen. So langsam gehts aber. ;D
Also immer mit der Ruhe, man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## fluessig (24. März 2008)

Ich hab die Werkzeuge auf meinem zweiten Monitor. Prinzipiell ist es aber schon ärgerlich mit den verschindenden Fenstern in GIMP, wenn man nur einen Monitor hat. Eine Lösung ist mir nicht bekannt, soweit ich aber weiß wird an einem neuen GUI gearbeitet - hoffentlich nimmt man sich diesem Problem an.


----------

